# Mentors?



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

it's a relationship worth pursuing. Don't give up. Start asking around because people will take time to help you if you're ambitious. Talk about what your passionate about (like what your doing here), and mention that you're looking for someone to take you under their wing to show you the ropes. Ask your local poodle club if anyone would want to meet you for coffee to hear their story (people love talking about themselves). I would start by youtubing "mentor relationship" on youtube to help paint a clearer idea of what it looks like.

I can't speak to the specifics in the poodle and show arena, but in my mid 20's I knew I needed to find men with high morals and character in the pursuit of bettering themselves. Over the course of 3 years, I told my mentor things I would never even tell my best friend and he shot it to me straight. 

The phase about "the 5 people who you hang out with is who you will become" is true. Surround yourself with drug dealers and smoke weed all day, you become one. Surround yourself with people who show dogs, you become one. Surround yourself with people who have values you want, and you'll have them.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you! I'll continue my search. I'm hoping once covid lifts, to go to dog shows and insert myself into conversations.

There isn't a poodle club Local to me (i think the closest one is in St. Lewis??) If anybody is in the Missouri area, feel free to chime in and let me know what you know 

@Rose n Poos I know you are basically my neighbor, what do you know about poodle clubs and mentoring here?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

bumping, sorta..


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Nobody else has anything to say? Lol


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

On the general subject of mentoring, I highly recommend Carla Harris. She overcame all kinds of obstacles in order to become a very successful bank executive and professional singer (simultaneously! She's a force of nature.) She talks a lot about the social skills and relationship building skills an outsider needs to have in order to succeed in an Old Boys Club. The information might not help you get your first gig, and it might not seem immediately relevant to dogs. However, it's good to stuff to understand as you are contemplating five and ten year plans.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

If there is no poodle club in your area, there may be an all-breed club. We have a poodle club here, but I am the only active, local member who has shown in conformation. Quite a few members of our obedience club show in conformation, so I needed help with conformation I could ask one of them.

HOWEVER, the big, big issue with showing poodles in conformation is learning to groom for show. Most of us who handle our own poodles in conformation started out with putting our dogs with a handler. Most poodle handlers (all the ones I have ever known!) need help getting dogs ready for the ring. I "apprenticed" under Bobby Peebles, a top-notch poodle handler back in the 80s. He always needed help from clients brushing dogs out. So you learned to brush correctly and eventually graduated to scissoring. I will never be as good as he was, but it certainly was a great education! 

One other thought: so many exhibitors moan and groan about judges "only putting up handlers" (or their friends). If they were to really observe, they would notice that professional handlers and experienced exhibitors are good at grooming and presenting their dogs. They also know the preferences of most judges. For example, if I knew a judge strongly valued bone and substance, I'd never waste money showing an ultra-refined dog like Zoe to that judge. On the other hand, if I know a judge is very concerned about miniature and toy poodles being big and heavy - that is the judge I would seek out for little Zoe. It's like any other sport - you have to know the "invisible" rules.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

If there is 4-H in your area, give them a ring. 4-H would concentrate on obedience, but I think you may be able to make a connection through that route.

Also, the person you purchase a puppy through may become a mentor for you.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Kelsey at alue offered to mentor me, but I need to talk to her further about it. She is located a bit aways from me. She is in UKC with her dogs, so she owner handles them all.

There is 4-H in my area, never thought about that one. I'll look around.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't have much to add here because I do not personally show in obedience but. I would check out 4-H for sure, where I am in Texas it is called Dog Project and you want to find a group that concentrates more on competing with your dog. I would also just talk to training clubs around you and see if they have anyone that shows.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I know this isn't on finding a mentor but knowledge might come in handy.
UKC has a bunch of youtube videos to watch that shows obedience & rally. I've been watching them. UKC, according to those I talk to in the UKC Poodle FB group indicate the grooming requirements for UKC is not as strict as it is for AKC plus I do not want to go up against pro handlers. I start small & see if I like it. I'm thinking about trying my hand at this in the future & so I've been hitting up a lot of youtube videos. There are a surprising number of instructional videos on there. I'll try to find it & bring the info here. The guy was easy to understand, you could watch students in the class & how he helped them fix issues & it was great. I used my Giant Schnauzer & Standard Poodle to practice what I was seeing. My Giant stacked beautifully (I was stupid not to show her when she was younger) & my Poodle did a great job too. It does NOT replace hands on with a pro or with someone who can mentor you but it gives you something to do & practice while you find your mentor.


When I was about 12 I jumped into the horse world & my Grandpa (a master horseman) was my primary teacher, I knew I would need other teachers who did things he did not. I also have done this for my lifetime with dogs (my parents were breeders) & I worked for their friends & associates. Any trainer that would let me watch, I observed. Always remember to take in everything you can & absorb knowledge like a sponge. I am waaaaay older than you & I am still learning lessons from the Old German (this is what everyone called him I suspect because they couldn't pronounce his name). He was a native born German man who was a trainer like none other. I watched him train & work his dogs & it was quite magical. Just a few weeks ago I did something with a dog & remembered something from the Old German & it clicked. Now I know why or how it worked. I was 5 years old. So just take in everything you can. You don't want to disrespect your mentor (when you get one) but the more knowledge you have, the more tools you'll have the easier it will be to problem solve in training a dog. Like arrows in a quiver, you try one method... this dog didn't take to that so you try another. The more arrows, the harder it is to frustrate you as you work with dogs.



Here are the handler videos on YouTube I got a lot out of:
Any of the Eric Salas & William Alexander.

Go to YouTube & type in UKC & you'll have a whole bunch to watch


----------

